# Bare minimum build of LLVM



## Angelo Klin (Oct 18, 2020)

Hello All,

  I use *iRedMail* to run a personal domain.
*iRedMail* on *FreeBSD* compiles all the necessary packages from Ports. *LLVM* is a dependency for *Postgres*, amongst others.
  The full installation of *LLVM* is not required in the context above. Things like cross-compile, debugger are not used.

  Appreciated if someone could:
  - Point to detailed documentation and explanation of the options in `make config`. The options' bare descriptions are very succinct.
  - Recommend a configuration for LLVM90 (`make config`) to minimise build time.

Thanks


----------



## ekvz (Oct 18, 2020)

Your best bet is likely to use _BE_NATIVE_. You might also be able to deselect _COMPILER_RT_, _EXTRAS_, _GOLD_, _PYCLANG_ and maybe others but i am not 100% if this won't lead to missing components somewhere down the line and _BE_NATIVE_ is really the only thing that would make all that much of a difference anyways i guess.


----------



## Angelo Klin (Oct 18, 2020)

ekvz Thanks. Appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## xtaz (Oct 18, 2020)

Just switch off the LLVM option in the postgresql port then it won't require it. It's used to provide a small performance increase for certain SQL operations but you won't notice.


----------



## Angelo Klin (Oct 18, 2020)

xtaz Thanks. 

I am currently testing a reduced llvm compile from ekvz 's suggestion. 
Yours also sound interesting. I will test it next.

I am *not* involved with iRedmail in any way. But I am reporting my test in iRedMail's forum as well.
I do not know how much of their user base uses FreeBSD, much less with Postgres.

Thanks for your suggestion.

Cheers


----------

